# Devils Lake Fishing Report 1/6



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Walleye fishing continues to be good in most areas of the lake. Some of the 
better spots this past week have been Rocky Point, the area from the dome house 
to west of the towers, Ft. Totten/Cactus area, Mission Bay along the old 
railroad bed, Stromme Addition, the north end of Six Mile Bay, and the trees 
and humps in the Flats. Anglers are using sonars, buckshot rattlespoons, 
kastmasters, raps, and nils masters tipped with minnows or minnow heads. Pike 
fishing remains hot with the best areas being Lake Irvin, the north end of Six 
Mile, Sweetwater/Morrison, and the north end of Creel Bay. Smelt or herring on 
tip-ups works the best. Perch fishing remains slow with a few fish being 
caught around the towers area on the main lake and the towers in Six Mile. Ice 
conditions are slowly improving and some people are driving on the shallower 
bays. We still consider the conditions to be marginal with ice thickness of 9-
18 inches being reported. As such, we still recommend atv?s or snowmobiles. 
Good Luck and Good Fishing!!!


----------



## beaner (Jan 10, 2006)

what is a good depth for the eyes?


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

We had good luck in the 16 to 18 foot range. One could also go shallower up in the trees and try.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Been finding my best fish, 3-5lbs in 5-10ft and most of them have been on tip ups just off the tops of humps. Lots of smaller ones on the deeper humps, 16-20. The key is finding the spot on the spot right now and thats where the tip ups come into play.


----------

